# Sig P320 good first handgun?



## landon1296 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Sig P320 a good first handgun?*

Hello everyone, I'm Landon. I'm a brand new member, just joined today.. I'm only 20 at the moment, and I am curious if when I turn 21 and get my FOID card (I live in Illinois) if the Sig P320 would be a good first gun. I have recently been doing research, and have liked what I have seen, but I tend to focus on one thing that I think I might like, and then forget everything else.

I guess my question is: Is the Sig P320 as good as I have made it up to be in my head, or should I look into some other makes and models? Maybe Glock? Kimber? Da? Sa? DOA?

At first, at least until I get my conceal and carry, I would be using it for range and home defense so I would prefer a full size handgun.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome Landon, from Northern Illinois..
Read all you can about different brands and then listen carefully to forum members not only this one but many others.
They are not paid for their opinion, these are members who use their firearms often.
Their opinions will save you a lot of grief and money.
Good Luck with your new found hobby.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I own two P320s, a full-size .45 ACP and a compact 9 mm Luger. The SIG P320 is a very good polymer-frame, striker-fired pistol. Like most striker-fired pistols, it lacks an external mechanical safety.

But you have to ask yourself if a polymer-frame, striker-fired pistol without a mechanical safety is what you are looking for. I doubt you will be able to answer that question unless you have had the opportunity to shoot some different pistols with different trigger mechanisms. 

How the pistol fits your hand has a big influence on how it shoots. Many polymer frame pistols now have interchangeable back straps and sometimes side panels that let you modify the grip to better fit your hand. The SIG P320 allows a choice of three different sized grip modules. The grip modules are not terribly expensive ($35-40 or so, when you can find them) and they are easy to swap.


Striker-action pistols are a popular choice for many first time pistol shooters. They allow a trigger pull that is consistent shot to shot and not as long as the pull of a double action pistol or revolver, or the first shot of a double action/single action pistol. This makes them somewhat easier to learn. But there are advantages and disadvantages to each type of trigger mechanism, and you must decide for yourself what is best and safest for you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess if it's good enough for the U.S. Army? I've got a P320 .40 Compact. My only complaint is that the polymer frame has a flat texture to it that scratches very easily, too easily in fact. Also it feels kinda' toy like. Otherwise it's a real nice gun, the ergonomics are excellent as is the trigger. It works right out of the box, no issues so far. Overall I really like the gun. I polished the flats on the slide for aesthetics. I also burnished the frame with my fingernail to get rid of that flat texture so now it doesn't scratch so easily.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Try out as many as you can, stick with a quality brand. I don't own any sigs but people are very found of them and they have an excellent reputation. I would take a look at the new 320x series that is new this year.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome from Stephenville, TX!

There are a lot of great pistols out there. Try to shoot as many as possible before deciding. If you are not able to shoot them, at least see how each one fits your hand and how it feels to you. I own Glock and Sig automatics. I prefer Glocks because they are simple to operate, easy to maintain, require minimal lubrication, and are accurate. Most of my pistols are 9mm because 9mm ammo is cheap and readily available. I shoot several hundred rds. a month so ammo costs add up. Check out the reviews of various brands and models at gun'[email protected] 

Have fun with your new hobby! I got my LTC last year at age 80 and have really enjoyed my new hobby, wish I had started at age 20!!.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Try out as many as you can, stick with a quality brand. I don't own any sigs but people are very found of them and they have an excellent reputation. I would take a look at the new 320x series that is new this year.


Go compare different models, rent some and shoot them? The lond DA trigger takes some getting used to. but if you are new to shooting you can get used to any handgun. Just learn trigger control and how it resets and you got it! Practice alotta practice too!
fwiw


----------



## landon1296 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your advice and friendly remarks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I always lean towards safety first,,, I like the DA/SA format for a safety first all around handgun. Or a revolver . 

Its basicly my own opinion, but I think statistics also prove striker fired pistols have more unwanted discharges


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Curious to know if there is a gen 2 p320 come in or in the pipe. Think it's in line with the military version, slide safety and so on


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally think DA/SA is better for a gun newbie. A bit safer than a striker fired gun with a lighter trigger. That longer, heavier 1st shot is much, much less likely to go off by accident. But, we've had this kind of discussion on the forums for years - and no one ever totally agrees. It is down to personal preference.

At this point in my life after owning many striker fired guns, and 1911s. I personally only ever use DA/SA guns for defsnsive purposes. I have no striker fired guns right now. But when I have had them, they are only range toys.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The P320 is available with a "frame" (SIG calls it the grip module) mounted safety now. It is the Massachusetts compliant version. In addition to the safety, it has the so-called Mass-hole, which is simply a visible loaded chamber indicator hole at the rear of the barrel hood. Unfortunately, being MA-compliant, it is limited to 10 round magazines. It does not have rail slots milled on the slide to mount optics, however.

I too tend to prefer hammer-fired DA/SA pistols for safety reasons. But I do believe they require a greater commitment to training to master both the first double action trigger pull, and the transition from the double action to the single action trigger pull. Some people with small hands might also have some difficulty with the trigger reach required for the DA trigger pull on some pistols, the Beretta 92FS/M9 for example.


----------



## landon1296 (Apr 21, 2017)

I think they came out with the Sig P320 RX recently, it comes with the ROMEO1 Reflex sight by Sig. But that's the only thing I know of..


----------



## landon1296 (Apr 21, 2017)

farook said:


> Curious to know if there is a gen 2 p320 come in or in the pipe. Think it's in line with the military version, slide safety and so on


They came out with the Sig P320 RX recently I believe.. only difference is they sell it with the ROMEO1 Reflex sight already zeroed and mounted. otherwise, I don't know..


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

If I wasn't already vested in Glocks. I think today, i'd really consider a Sig P320 (Carry Configuration) as a great First Firearm !!!! (and I am a Glock FANBOY) and Yes! I have Shot the P320, it is that GOOD !


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> View attachment 7426
> 
> 
> I guess if it's good enough for the U.S. Army? I've got a P320 .40 Compact. My only complaint is that the polymer frame has a flat texture to it that scratches very easily, too easily in fact. Also it feels kinda' toy like. Otherwise it's a real nice gun, the ergonomics are excellent as is the trigger. It works right out of the box, no issues so far. Overall I really like the gun. I polished the flats on the slide for aesthetics. I also burnished the frame with my fingernail to get rid of that flat texture so now it doesn't scratch so easily.


That polymer does sound soft. I'm no expert, but can, or would the glock polymer scratch as easy ?


----------



## mrturdferguson (May 10, 2017)

Landon,
The P320 is an excellent platform. I own a full size 9mm P320, and a sub compact 9mm P320. The guys I shoot with also have P320's in various configurations. I really like this gun. My sons who are 10 and 15, both shoot them as well.
I have several other handguns as well, SW, Glock, but I really enjoy shooting the P320. I will say that I prefer the full size over the sub compact. I was carrying a SW M&P shield in an Alien Gear IWB setup, and since I liked the full size version so much, I bought the sub compact. It shoots very well, but the grip is just small enough that it doesn't leave a lot of room for my pinkie. My shield fits perfect with the extended magazine. Also, the fit is somewhat bulky in the Alien Gear IWB compared to the shield, so it profiles more under a light shirt. Granted, my hand size and the holster are not the guns fault, but they are things that make me rethink the subcompact. As far as shooting, I have over 1,000 rounds in the full size and about 600 in the sub compact, and they both perform great. You really can't go wrong with this gun. I agree with the other folks on this thread, try out different models and see what feels right for you. People talk about guns like people talk about Ford and Chevy, and everyone has an opinion. Pick the one that feels right for you. But, if you do feel the P320 is right, I know you will be happy with it. It is a great gun. Good luck!


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I was considering the P320 and went with the SP2022 you get the polymer frame but keep the hammer fired DA/SA. Mine is a 9mm and I am completely satisfied. As others have recommended see if you can try different handguns perhaps at an indoor range. The cost of renting is offset by getting something you really like.:smt1099


----------

